# toilet trap drain completely overnight



## yao (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi, this is Yao. This is my first post, hopefully I am not violating any forum rule and anything by posting here. 

I encountered a strange situation at work.
on a 29th floor high rise building, one of the toilet on the 14th floor trap seal drain overnight. When flushing toilet, the trap seal filled properly.

It seems like a venting problem. but I haven't heard anything from other tenants living in the rooms utilizing the same waste stack. However, not all units are occupied, so the same problem could happen but there is just no one to complain. All ceiling are sealed, so inspecting of piping under the bathroom can be hard. all I have is the plan, which from what I observed, the actually piping could differ from actual plan slightly.

My foreman stated that it could be the bowl, I suggested the tank could be a problem too. well, we ended up changing both the toilet tank and bowl.
I have a feeling the problem will persist despite our effort to change the toilet. so can anyone suggest any other causes of such problem?

I appreciate any suggestion. thanks a lot.:whistling2:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

What are you wisltlng about??


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It's probably not a vent problem...

But doing an introduction post will stop a lot of venting problems...:yes:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=3


----------



## yao (Apr 8, 2015)

rjbphd said:


> What are you wisltlng about??


huh... wrong expression? ll how about this one?

btw, intro posted.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Any persisten problems and I would use mini camera for inspection. Tie a string to the camera and look up the vent if possible. Any work in the surrounding area above, next door or below could possibly shake down the rust and clog your vent. A clogged stack could also cause it.
Oh I forgot, you can always tape a plastic bag over the flange and see if if sucks for air.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Ya got a bad flux compositor change it out , all set


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm thinkin its a tampoon string...


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Sounds like a faulty casting to me. I'll bet replacing the toilet fixed it, no?


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

We went thru this one not that long ago, didn't we Redwood? Defective wall hung bowl, with video to prove it. Have to do a search, see if it is still on here.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Not to worry we don't have to relive that...
The OP has gone see ya elvis on us...


----------

